# Moment of Inertia Calculator



## skahmad (Jun 14, 2012)

Excellent online calculator for moment of inertia is available at

http://civilengineer.webinfolist.com/str/micalc.htm


----------



## McEngr (Jun 14, 2012)

Honestly, I just use the massprop command in Autocad if I have to. It's always there and doesn't take much more time. Are you trying to sell something? It seems fishy that you would post about this and not ever have any other discussion.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 14, 2012)

x2.


----------

